# Rude Girl on Gumtree (Aussie Craigslist)



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

So I put an ad up about 2 months ago when I was interested in buying many toys for my rats. but now that i have bought a lot of toys i contemplated whether to take it down. but i kept it up just in case a good deal came around. so I get a call, but i ignore it, due to the fact that I was sleeping because I have been sick. she left me a voicemail and I listened to it about an hour later. she sounded like she was around 11 and tried to be mature by saying "tata" at the end of the voicemail. i kind of laughed and texted her apologising that i missed her call. she then called me again and I picked up sounding as polite as i can (as i always do. first impressions are a biggie) she then said "oh hi is this tanea or tanisha or something like that" she brushed it off as if it was nothing though i found it quite rude. i then replied "yes this is talia" she then began to describe how she had _dog _toys that i may be interested in. she was offering stuffed toys that were used by dogs! i replied by apologising saying how i was not interested in those kinds of toys and was more looking for things like woodblocks and hideyhuts. she then took a long pause and for a minute i thought she hung up. she then said "okeeeeeyy" and sighed under her breath, as if she was saying it to herself. she then hung up on me! i feel like replying saying that she should not be selling second hand dog toys that are stuffed as they can be chewed and i don't think many dogs would like a half chewed toy. i also feel like adding that she can't go around speaking to people like that. but I'm too shy to so I'm ranting here  i hate rude people like that.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

There's a lot worse people out there believe me. She sounds like a young girl so I wouldn't let it aggravate you too much. Just wait till a true rude idiot crosses your path, then you'll really have something to rant about :/


----------



## winddance (Oct 6, 2013)

I agree while she was not nice over the phone, She was probably young and perhaps nervous about making a call. I dont think ide want to purchase any used dog toys anyways...you just never know. Dont let her get to you so much. Not worth it. Their are lots of idiots in the world. :/


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

True. I was in a bad mood as I was sick and sleeping. That did not help my mood at all 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

